# Millipede Vivarium Planting Advice



## Hermes (Jul 3, 2017)

How do you fertilize plants in a vivarium containing decomposers that would normally consume the soil? Are there non toxic fertilizers that can be used? Also, what are some vivarium plants that can be used with inverts that will occasionally munch on leaves? Any and all advice is welcome, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Felix S (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't know if maybe you are new to millipedes, but they will munch on any plant. Hope you can find some cool looking decorations. Also, what kind of millipede are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Hermes (Jul 13, 2017)

I've been keeping millipedes for years, but I've never kept mine with live plants before. I'll be stocking the vivarium with an A. gigs, a trio of Vietnamese Rainbows, a colony of Glomeris marginata, hopefully some bumblebee millipedes, and sometime down the line a Zephronia sp.


----------



## Felix S (Jul 13, 2017)

What tank size are you planning on using?


----------



## feelahthetigress (Jul 18, 2017)

You're real problem isn't so much the millipedes eating the plants, it's whether the plants are suitable for low light/high humidity and could survive their tank.  Thankfully, before I got into millipedes just recently (like a month ago), I spent years making plant terrariums as a hobby.  Here are a few species that are pretty hardy in those conditions (just pick some based on your viv size):  miniature ivy, Bolivian Wandering Jew (these are fantastically hardy), Wandering Jew (regular size), Pilea (many different species), small ferns, pepperomia (some species are a bit delicate physically, but they do well in those conditions), Snake plants, Dracaena (choose smaller specimen), Earth Stars, Syngonium, Philodendron/Pothos vines, and also consider adding some moss (the millis DO like eating this occasionally, though, so be forewarned).  Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hermes (Jul 21, 2017)

feelahthetigress said:


> You're real problem isn't so much the millipedes eating the plants, it's whether the plants are suitable for low light/high humidity and could survive their tank.  Thankfully, before I got into millipedes just recently (like a month ago), I spent years making plant terrariums as a hobby.  Here are a few species that are pretty hardy in those conditions (just pick some based on your viv size):  miniature ivy, Bolivian Wandering Jew (these are fantastically hardy), Wandering Jew (regular size), Pilea (many different species), small ferns, pepperomia (some species are a bit delicate physically, but they do well in those conditions), Snake plants, Dracaena (choose smaller specimen), Earth Stars, Syngonium, Philodendron/Pothos vines, and also consider adding some moss (the millis DO like eating this occasionally, though, so be forewarned).  Hope this helps.


Thank you so so much! You're the only person so far who's given me such detailed advice! Would Creeping Fig work, or does that need more light? And by small ferns, do you mean like Selaginella, or something else? I've never really looked into ferns. I'll be using a ten gallon tank, if that's any help.


----------



## feelahthetigress (Jul 21, 2017)

I think Creeping Fig takes a bit more light, but you're welcome to give it a try!  Selaginella would also work, but for smaller ferns, this page has some good options:
http://www.neherpetoculture.com/ferns

For a ten gallon, nearly any of those options will work, just not too many at once, of course!    Also, you're welcome!


----------



## Hermes (Jul 21, 2017)

feelahthetigress said:


> I think Creeping Fig takes a bit more light, but you're welcome to give it a try!  Selaginella would also work, but for smaller ferns, this page has some good options:
> http://www.neherpetoculture.com/ferns
> 
> For a ten gallon, nearly any of those options will work, just not too many at once, of course!    Also, you're welcome!


Thank you so much! One last question, lots of the plants for sale on the site are listed as clippings. Do I have to let them sit in water to let them root a bit first, or would it be okay for me to just stick them in the substrate?


----------



## feelahthetigress (Jul 21, 2017)

The Bolivian Wandering Jew will root by just sticking it in the substrate (it grows crazy successfully)...but for other plants, I'd root them in water first.  If you have any more questions, just ask!


----------



## Hermes (Jul 21, 2017)

Great, thanks. This is the list of plants I was thinking of using: 
Korean Rock Fern
Pilea cadierei
Bolivian Wandering Jew
Sansevieria trifasciata
Frosty Fern Selaginella
Does this sound like a good idea? I'm aiming to keep the humidity around 80%, with the temp around 70 in the winter and up to 80 in the summer. I'm using two CFLs for a light source.


----------



## Hermes (Jul 22, 2017)

feelahthetigress said:


> The Bolivian Wandering Jew will root by just sticking it in the substrate (it grows crazy successfully)...but for other plants, I'd root them in water first.  If you have any more questions, just ask!


Sorry, forgot to quote you so you'd get a notification


----------



## feelahthetigress (Jul 22, 2017)

That plant list sounds fine to me, though I do hope that 80 degrees isn't too hot for the millipedes (someone else will need to chime in on that one because I'm not sure).  As for the CFLs, obviously get some daylight spectrum ones (Daylight LEDs would work, too - I've noticed CFLs being sold less and less in my local stores, not sure about yours).


----------



## Hermes (Jul 22, 2017)

feelahthetigress said:


> That plant list sounds fine to me, though I do hope that 80 degrees isn't too hot for the millipedes (someone else will need to chime in on that one because I'm not sure).  As for the CFLs, obviously get some daylight spectrum ones (Daylight LEDs would work, too - I've noticed CFLs being sold less and less in my local stores, not sure about yours).


I made sure that they were in the right range for Kelvin, I'll purchase some LEDs when I have the money. And all of the species I'm keeping can tolerate that high of a temp for short periods of time, it's rare that it's that warm in my room for more than a few hours. I've been keeping pedes for years, but I've never set up a vivarium. Thank you for the info, I'll post a picture when it's all set up!


----------



## feelahthetigress (Jul 22, 2017)

Oh, okay, I didn't realize you'd kept millipedes before.  I'm actually relatively new to keeping them, but I've made loads of terrariums over the years.  If you're interested, here's some crummy quality pics I took of my vivs - the big round vase one is the millipede viv, and the "house" style one has terrestrial snails in it (alas, snails are my first love before I got millipedes).  I'm thinking of making a more ventilated lid for the millipedes...let me know if you think they need it.  That glass plate has gaps along the edges, so it's not airtight or anything.


----------



## Hermes (Jul 22, 2017)

Yeah, they would appreciate the extra ventilation, especially if they are large species. Ideally, the humidity should be between 60% and 80%, depending on the species. Also (it might be in there but I can't see it in the picture), make sure that there is lots of dead oak leaves and rotting hardwood, as that composes the majority of their diet.


----------



## Hermes (Jul 22, 2017)

feelahthetigress said:


> Oh, okay, I didn't realize you'd kept millipedes before.  I'm actually relatively new to keeping them, but I've made loads of terrariums over the years.  If you're interested, here's some crummy quality pics I took of my vivs - the big round vase one is the millipede viv, and the "house" style one has terrestrial snails in it (alas, snails are my first love before I got millipedes).  I'm thinking of making a more ventilated lid for the millipedes...let me know if you think they need it.  That glass plate has gaps along the edges, so it's not airtight or anything.
> 
> View attachment 246693
> View attachment 246694


Forgot to quote you again


----------



## feelahthetigress (Jul 22, 2017)

None of them are really bigger than Florida Ivories...but I'm definitely planning to make a better ventilated lid.  Also, yes, there's lots of oak/leaves in there, and a nutritious edible substrate (or as nutritious as rotten wood can be).


----------



## Hermes (Jul 22, 2017)

feelahthetigress said:


> None of them are really bigger than Florida Ivories...but I'm definitely planning to make a better ventilated lid.  Also, yes, there's lots of oak/leaves in there, and a nutritious edible substrate (or as nutritious as rotten wood can be).


Do you know the species?


----------



## feelahthetigress (Jul 22, 2017)

Ah, yes, I've got Florida Ivories, a Smoky Oaks, one baby spirostreptus, a bumblebee, and a Narceus americanus.  Oh, and I forgot (edit) some slate millipedes.


----------

